
Uber’s use of fewer safety sensors prompts questions after Arizona crash - alex_young
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-selfdriving-sensors-insight/ubers-use-of-fewer-safety-sensors-prompts-questions-after-arizona-crash-idUSKBN1H337Q
======
alex_young
There's a lot of attention to the sleek outward appearance the lower profile
single lidar cars have. I wonder why this is such a concern. Is the public
afraid to travel in cars that look too robotic? Seems like a distant second
what compared to safety IMHO.

